# Cheryl Shuman, Beverly Hills Cannabis Queen



## burnin1 (Jun 6, 2015)

From Reuters.com

Press Release | Tue Jun 2, 2015 11:31am EDT 
*Cheryl Shuman, Beverly Hills Cannabis Queen, Forms Marketing & Business Development Alliance with CWCBExpo in NY & LA*


* Reuters is not responsible for the content in this press release. 

*Cheryl Shuman, Beverly Hills Cannabis Queen, Forms Marketing & Business Development Alliance with CWCBExpo in NY & LA*

*Media Personality & Cannabis Experts will Recruit Top Industry Participation & Expand Leading Cannabis Business Events Major Media & Social Media Reach*

PR Newswire
PARAMUS, N.J., June 2, 2015

PARAMUS, N.J., June 2, 2015 /PRNewswire/ -- The International Cannabis Association (ICA) is pleased to announce that media personality and cannabis expert Cheryl Shuman has formed a dynamic alliance with its Cannabis World Congress & Business Expositions (CWCBExpo). In this coast-to-coast venture, ICA and Cheryl Schuman have teamed up to recruit the participation of the biggest names in the legalized and medical marijuana market at the Cannabis World Congress & Business Exposition taking place in the New York, NY and Los Angeles, CA. The CWCBExpos are the country's leading business expositions for this fast growing industry.



Cheryl Shuman is also hosting visionary Seneca Entrepreneur Ross John at the New York event and introducing their new joint venture designed to use Native sovereign status as a unique development asset that can help streamline and nurture cannabis related projects and programs. 
Known as the Martha Stewart of Cannabis, Cheryl Shuman will be speaking at the CWCBExpo in New York on "Partnering with Celebrities to Expand Your Cannabis Business." Ms. Shuman will share her experiences working with hundreds of celebrities as brand ambassadors for successful cannabis businesses. This high level session, on June 18th, will cover the ups, downs and everything in-between of working with some of the top names in Hollywood. 
Cheryl Shuman brings her 25 years skills of public relations, media, product branding, and business development to this new alliance with the CWCBExpo events in New York, NY and Los Angeles, CA. Ms. Shuman was recently featured on the cover of Adweek as Pot's First Marketer, in Elle Magazine as The Most Powerful Women in the Pot Industry, named The Cannabis Queen of Beverly Hills by The New York Times Sunday Magazine as well as gracing The Cannabis Queen of Beverly Hills in The London Times Magazine.
"We are excited to be working with one of the most recognizable faces in the cannabis industry and creating even more awareness for the CWCBExpos as the premier events for this fast growing industry," said Dan Humiston, President of International Cannabis Association, sponsors of the CWCBExpo.
"As a woman owned business, the partnership with International Cannabis Association and the CWCBExpo with my firm creates a wonderful opportunity for women around the world to follow in the footsteps of Pauline Sabin from the 1930's who led a group of dedicated women to overturn alcohol prohibition; today, we are making history working towards the end of cannabis prohibition," states Ms. Shuman.
"Celebrities and women are the secret to legalization. We are the family decision makers and influencers in society; after all, women buy 85% of all household and consumer products, according to Adweek. Now we can use that influence to change laws, save lives, families and introduce parents to new possible careers in the green rush. As an entrepreneur, it's exciting to be on the ground floor of the cutting edge of making news and witnessing the convergence of women, celebrity and cannabis culture," exclaimed Ms. Shuman.
Taking place June 17-19 at the Javits Center, CWCBExpo in New York features a dedicated day of workshops (June 17) including a course on cannabis careers and a certification class for opening a cannabis business. The trade show and conference (June 18-19) also features a Keynote address by the Drug Policy Alliance, a Regulatory Medical Marijuana Summit with NY State Senator Diane Savino and more than 40 expert-led sessions covering all aspects of the cannabis business.
The Add-On Workshops, 2-day education program, and exhibits at CWCBExpo in New York makes it the largest event on the East Coast for providing learning and networking opportunities for healthcare professionals, lawyers, investors, entrepreneurs as well as established cannabis business owners and suppliers of products and services to the industry. 
In the Fall, the CWCBExpo will take place September 16-18 at the Los Angeles Convention Center in Los Angeles, CA. For more information on the CWCBExpos visit www.cwcbexpo.com. 
*About Cheryl Shuman Inc.*
Established in 1984, Cheryl Shuman Inc. is a public relations, media, product branding, event production and business development firm focusing on merging mainstream with the cannabis industry. In 2006, Shuman was diagnosed with cancer. After years of following failed allopathic medicine treatments, she opted for medical cannabis in the form of raw juice and oils as an alternative. Her success using medical cannabis led her to found the Beverly Hills Cannabis Club (www.BHCClub.com). Today, Cheryl is the most visible and recognizable entrepreneurs in the marijuana reform movement, recently receiving the 2013 Activist of the Year Award at Seattle Hempfest. Cheryl has reached over 100 million viewers worldwide while appearing on such mainstream shows as CNN's Piers Morgan Live, The Katie Couric Show, The View, ABC's 20/20, Good Morning America, Fox Business News and many other media outlets. She was recently featured on the cover of Adweek as Pot's First Marketer as the first company to establish a luxury "Starbucks of Pot" Brand, in Elle Magazine as The Most Potent Women in the Pot Industry, named The Cannabis Queen of Beverly Hills by The New York Times Sunday Magazine as well as gracing the cover of The London Times Magazine as The Cannabis Queen of Beverly Hills. Shuman has also teamed up to launch a luxury cannabis conference series with OSL Holdings, a publicly traded marijuana services company (OSLH), to focus on the affluent cannabis market and high-dollar investment vehicles for the rapidly growing space. Cheryl Shuman is represented for TV, film, book and lecturing deals by the prestigious William Morris Endeavor Agency in Beverly Hills. For more information, please visit CherylShuman.com.
*About International Cannabis Association*
The International Cannabis Association (ICA) provides the resources necessary for professionals to succeed in the cannabis industry. Whether considering starting a cannabis business, taking an existing cannabis business to the next level or expanding service to support the cannabis industry, the ICA is here to help. By offering educational conferences and networking events, the International Cannabis Association brings together experts from across the cannabis industry as well as individuals simply interested in getting started. As the cannabis industry's business-to-business association, the ICA is the professional's source for timely, entrepreneurial and high-quality information. For more information visit www.internationalcannabisassociation.com
*About Cannabis World Congress & Business Expositions (CWCBExpo)*
The Cannabis World Congress & Business Expositions (CWCBExpo) are produced by Leading Edge Expositions in partnership with the International Cannabis Association (ICA). The events are the leading professional forums for dispensary owners, growers, suppliers, investors, medical professionals, government regulators, legal counsel, and entrepreneurs looking to achieve business success and identify new areas of growth in this dynamic industry. In 2015, CWCBExpo will take place June 17-19, at the Javits Convention Center in New York, and the CWCBExpo Fall will be held September 16-18, at the Los Angeles Convention Center in Los Angeles, CA. To learn more about the CWCBExpos go to www.cwcbexpo.com. Connect on Twitter/CWCBExpo and Facebook/CWCBExpo.


Photo - http://photos.prnewswire.com/prnh/20150602/220191
Logo - http://photos.prnewswire.com/prnh/20150330/195262LOGO 
To view the original version on PR Newswire, visit:http://www.prnewswire.com/news-releases/cheryl-shuman-beverly-hills-cannabis-queen-forms-marketing--business-development-alliance-with-cwcbexpo-in-ny---la-300092657.html


----------

